# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Von der Decken's hornbill

## jamie

Αυτό είναι ένα θηλυκό φιλόκομψος Von der Decken's hornbill στο ζωολογικό κήπο του Memphis. Ο άνδρας καθόταν στα αριστερά της (αρσενικά έχουν κόκκινο ράμφος, κρέμα-χρωματιστές μύτη και μαύρα άκρα)







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Von_der_Decken's_Hornbill

----------

